# TR Lucy X TR Riddick



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

I wanted to post pictures again of my litter growing, and if you have any questions or comments... post away! 

I'll give you some more info about the parents. TR Lucy a black irish doe, 15 months old. This is her 3rd and final litter. She is one of my foundation girls. She was only bred at this age because I know thats okay with the females in her line. TR Riddick a black variegated dumbo, 4 months old. They were born September 8th between 11-2am. 









TR Lucy









TR Riddick 

Heres a quick pic, I'll get some updates when you can see their patterns a bit better.









I don't disturb them too much the first two days, but they have milk bands and are doing well.


----------



## PEG (Aug 19, 2010)

The parents are adorable and the babies are too cute!


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank you, I'll post some more pics when they start to change! Also my camera lens protector is not opening right and its affecting the quality of the photos... so apologies.


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

I was wondering when we'd get to see pics! lol. What Markings are you expecting? Mainly black? They look good, can't wait to see when they are older.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah we are expecting mainly black with some black hooded/variegated markings. Theres a possibility of head spots, belly spots etc. 

Heres some more pics from today. Starting to see markings better now and they have ear flaps!


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh they look darling. Are a couple of them berks?


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

I can't tell for sure yet, but I suspect so. The majority of Lucy's self offspring have been berks.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Heres a pic from today. Their markings are starting to show better and they are a different shade of pink now. 
They are 4 days old today and not as transparent. 
And I forgot to mention, 1 dumbo and 3 standard eared.










The dumbo is the fattest one! ... lol

Apologies my camera is not focusing properly because the lens protector is broke and its just being weird.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

I. Could Just. Eat up. Your Little Fat Dumbo.


I think you should Temporarily name him
Chunk.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

The babies are now 11 days old. They are just starting to get their coats in, but eyes are still closed. 

Lucy and the bubs in the nest!


















Awe!


----------



## oatsnyogurt (Apr 5, 2010)

They are lovely! I just love their chubby little bellies! ;D


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks! Yeah since its just the four of them.. they have milk on tap! They are becoming quite the chubby little ladies!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

What was the purpose of this litter to make you breed a 15 month old girl again? Just because her line is able to, doesn't mean you should? Did each of her litters improve on the last one?


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

Oh sweet goodness... They are absolutely precious. I want them all! <3


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh what chubs! Lucy is such a great mum. 



> What was the purpose of this litter to make you breed a 15 month old girl again? Just because her line is able to, doesn't mean you should?


A rat that's been bred once is fine to breed after a year, especially if her line is able to do so without previous complications. Is this just your opinion, or has it actually been proven that you can't?


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

This discussion stops here, please and thanks 

lilspaz, if you want to ask her questions like that, please do it over PM, not on the boards.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Lucy was bred again because I have been so impressed with her and her offspring. Riddick is Lucy's nephew, so this breeding is to strengthen her gene pool in my line. I'm also looking for improved conformation, a shorter wider head and to pass on both of their temperaments. This is her 3rd and final litter, she was 14 months old when she was covered but her age was never a concern for me because shes healthy and as previously mentioned its okay for her line. All lines have different breeding ages, my girl Stella is retiring at 12 months after 2 litters. It depends a lot on the dam herself, other girls in the line and how their previous pregnancy went. Usually 1 or 2 litters is all my girls would have, as I'd have their offspring who would be a step closer towards my breeding goals. But in this case I want to strengthen her traits in my line.

I don't mind being asked questions, I know lilspaz is not trying to offend me.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes, but you know the forum rules.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Is this talking about intentional breeding? or keeping things civil?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Wait now I am confused.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

well, technically this board in itself violates the rules we set about discussion of intentional breeding.. looking past, though, it's probably best that this board stick to being about the babies (cute little chubby things they are) rather than breeding ethic discussion.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

But then the rules were changed? :-\ I thought it was even allowed to advertise them for sale now... even though I wouldn't personally do that. I'm only posting this for educational purposes, and cute pictures! lol. I'd also welcome any questions, but yeah as long as they are civil. 

Well an update on the girls anyway: 

One of their eyes are just starting to open, so I will post more pics when they are all fully open!! They are doing good, moving around more and super soft :]


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

Ema they are so friggin cute  makes me want them eh but alas i cant


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

Now that their eyes are open there's no stopping them.


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

hehe yeah i know u always have such beautiful healthy rats


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

They are adorable!  ... Is it typical for a rat to have such a small litter?


----------



## Nagi (Sep 19, 2010)

Can I squee? Can I? 

I'm going to...*ahem*

SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE<3

They're so adorable!!


----------

